# K-6 Nero Brillo 2005 ebay bargin or not?



## Jezsherwood (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Just venturing into his expensive hobby and know a good grinder is the way forward. So a suggestion from a friend on here found me picking up this today.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx4lXUzZeRhULWlmUVZRSjE0aWM

I know nothing of them but do know it needs stripping and cleaning. It was from a shop going on the PAT sticker on the plug.

Would any of you have advice on parts catalogues and smaller hopper? Compak have a parts link but not sure it suits a 2005 model?

Cheers

Jez


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Hi there

@coffeechap is the restoration master on here id ask him, he will give you sound advice I'm sure


----------



## Jezsherwood (Jun 30, 2017)

Tiny tamper said:


> Hi there
> 
> @coffeechap is the restoration master on here id ask him, he will give you sound advice I'm sure


Thanks Tiny tamper

It had a full strip last night and initial clean but holy cow! I do not think it had ever been cleaned. The burrs were about bean apart and I could not move the adjuster, took me 40 mins to break it free.

I really would not have wanted to taste the coffee from it!

What is good for cleaning off thick tar like coffee paste? Also what lube can I use for assembly?

many thanks

Jez


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Cafiza works wonders with hot water - you will need some anyway for backflushing and cleaning the portafliter - but be wary of any shiny aluminium parts as it will dull them slightly

Its surprising how dirty cafes let their grinders get - here is a thread of the first grinder I rebuilt - the second post shows the horror inside - I think it was a case of cleaning off as much as I could and then using a hot bath of cafiza to get the last bits off.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31854-Pimp-my-Rossi-RR45

if its 2005 model I think the parts listing at espresso solutions should provide all you need - they are great at taking stuff back as well and can provide advice - @coffeechap may know of a better source.

PS great set of picture in the link - looks like its had an interesting like, but will clean up well - still a bargain


----------



## Jezsherwood (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks Jim for the help. It's all back together and freed up a great, just need to run some beans through to try it out before I commit to a full respray.

The burrs chamber has some fairly large pits in the aluminium which will hold old coffee but looking forward to getting to grips with the thing.

The hopper is massive though so need a smaller one really.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can get a cupping hopper from foundry I believe.


----------



## Jezsherwood (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks coffeechap


----------

